# Nail Clipping



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I have finally learned the method of nail clipping! Clipping Jack's nails is great (number 2 children are so much easier); Dexter on the other hand is my first, so he is the emotional, talkative one, guard dog picku, listens to every sound around the place,he knows everything that is going on around here.

Well, because Dexter is so difficult in cutting his nails, I tried a new approach with Dexter. I put a soft muzzle on him first (they are both use to the muzzles). I know Dexter is not happy to have his nails done and will tend to growl, mumble, grumble and try to bite. Dexter will gets your attention, I do not want this to a happen and if I am loud enough and fussy enough she will quit. 

Not this time! Muzzle on. Held Dexter on my lap, he was grumbles like he always does when he does not want something done or something is going to happen. 

Anyway, my technique: First, it is so much easier if the paw hair and foot are trimmed up first because in order to get to the nail, you have to find it through all the hair.

Ok, taking the clippers almost laying flat again the bottom of the paw, whatever nail is extending is the nail to be clipped.
Take little slivers off at a time. Do not cut the red vein, your pup will not be happy or you.

"All done" Treat to remember a bad experience with a good experience


----------

